# Keine Texte von heise.de ins Forum stellen!



## Dok (27. März 2006)

Ab sofort ist es *verboten* Texte und inhalte von heise.de Seiten ins Forum zu stellen. wir bitten alle User darauf zu achten das dies nicht mehr geschieht.
Mod´s und Admins werden derartige Beiträge sofort löschen!

Das warum wird hier erklärt!

Hier kann Diskutiert werden


----------

